# Uso de amplificadores operacionales



## gatica (Jul 20, 2008)

Hola nuevamente

Necesito información sobre el funcionamiento de un amplificador operacional que realice sumas, pero mi trabajo es de aplicacion practica y no se si alguien me puede ayudar con los materiales que necesito para crearlo, y sobre todo para que necesito un osciloscopio...


y mas o menos como debe ser la onda, y que opciones debo selecionar para el osciloscopio

Muchas gracias desde YA!!!


----------



## eatoh (Jul 20, 2008)

mira creo que este link te puede servir
http://www.neoteo.com/amplificador-operacionales.neo


----------



## gatica (Jul 20, 2008)

gracias 
eatoh


----------



## luciano (Sep 14, 2009)

hola me gustaria armar un comparador con un lm358 (OAMP) si alguien puede darme una idea o información de como armarlo se lo agradeseria.ops:


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola
En la hoja de datos del LM358 bienen unos diagramas, el que te interesa es el Comparador, Ahi biene. Ingresa a este enlace:
http://alldatasheet.com

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## imunoz (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola a todos,

tengo una duda aver si alguien me la sabe solucionar... Estoy intentando hacer el circuito siguiente: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm para en encendido/apagado de luz a distancia. Si os fijais en el operacional LM308 va alimentado por v+ y v- (creo que como todos los operacionales), el problema es que en este circuito no se como o donde conectar esos pines. Soy bastante nuevo en esto me estoy intentando diseñar el pcb yo mismo y me surge esta duda... bueno y otra... como se conecta el relé? Tengo uno de 9V 6 patas, se que la 1 y 2 se ponen en paralelo con el diodo en inversa, pero no se como conectar las salidas. Bueno gracias de antemano por todo


----------



## Paulolr (Sep 17, 2009)

hola imunoz los otros pines del rele son seguramente los contactos NC (normal cerrado) y NA (normal abierto). Los pines de v+ va a potencial de 9 voltios y v- va potencial negativo -9 voltios debes tenes una fuente partida


----------



## imunoz (Sep 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Se que los pines del relé son el NO y NC, yo quiero usar el NO, pero no se como se conecta... el comun a Vcc y el NO a GND para cuando se active la bobina cierre el circuito?? Lo del operacional voy a estudiarlo mejor ya que tenia pensado usar un pila. 

Saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 2, 2009)

hola como estas ,hay q tener cuidado con los circuitos de pablin,muchos no marchan


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2009)

Hola imunoz.

Normalmente el Común se conecta a la fuente de suministro de corriente.
La CARGA (Lámpara, Bombillo, Foco, Motor) se conecta según lo que queramos que haga:

Que circule corriente por la CARGA cuando se energiza el relevador(rele) =NO
Que circule corriente por la CARGA cuando se desenergiza el relevador. = NC
La otra terminal de la CARGA se conecta a Tierra, GND, Masa.

Tu dices:“yo quiero usar el NO, pero no se como se conecta... el común a Vcc y el NO a GND”Si lo haces así seria un corto circuito.

En el amplificador operacional:
La terminal 7 debe ser conectado a un voltaje positivo 
La terminal 4 debe ser conectada a un voltaje negativo.
En este caso debes utilizar una fuente “Partida” Esto es que de voltajes positivos y negativos. Por Ejempo +9 GND –9 Vcd.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## imunoz (Oct 16, 2009)

Despues de estar mirando por ahí no me queda claro como hacer una fuente "partida", alguien me puede ayudar??
Mil gracias a mr.Carlos por su aclaracion y ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola imunoz

Una fuente partida (Split) es aquella que de tierra (GND) a una terminal de salida da Voltaje Positivo y de tierra a la otra terminal da voltaje negativo.

Como en el dibujo adjunto

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## oantoc (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola!
Estoy intentando captar la senyal amplificada de un microfono con un microcontrolador y necesito situar el offset a 2,5 voltios, como lo puedo conseguir? con un divisor de tensión connectado a un V- y a la salida y la señal a V-, no?
Gracias!


----------



## Carlosmec (Ago 26, 2010)

Saludos.

cuando uso un O.A. en aplicaciones lineales (sumador inversor, restador, seguidor de tension, etc) la salida maxima y minima siguen sinedo Vcc+ y Vcc- respectivamente? o eso ya no va.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola Carlosmec

Prácticamente así es pero recuerda que en los dispositivos de salida del O. A. Queda algo de voltaje; por lo tanto la salida máxima se verá reducida por esa caida de voltaje.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Pharrel (Ago 26, 2010)

Buenas, soy estudiante de electronica y necesito ayuda en la elaboracion de un circuito de alarma de temperaturas bajas y altas utilizando como base amplificadores operacionales...

Por favor alguna informacion que me ayude a elaborar el circuito...


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola oantoc

Ve si el circuito en el siguiente enlace te sirve.
En el mensage #11
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/amplificador-ne5534-ultrasonido-30652/#post250467

O probablemente el contenido en este otro enlace:
Mensage #6
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/amplificador-operacional-15441/#post250424



Hola Pharrel

A Qué te refieres?:
Cual sería el rango para que suene la alarma ?

Tal vez encuentres lo que requieres en los PDF’s adjuntos.
Basicamente deberás utilizar comparadores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Pharrel (Ago 27, 2010)

A lo que me refiero es un circuito que cuando alcance una temperatura (seleccionada por mi) este active una alarma, ya sea prendiendo un Led o activando un relé.....lo que quisiera saber es como tengo que armar el circuito..me imagino que debo usar una configuracion del opamp como comparador..pero usando termistores ???


----------



## wbg58h (Ago 27, 2010)

checa este enlace, en el apartado de electronics
lo acabo de subir, ahoi encontraras lo que necesitas, pero para abrir el archivo, debes tener instalado el simulador Livewire en tu PC.

Ver el archivo adjunto 38556


----------



## Pharrel (Ago 27, 2010)

wbg58h, gracias hermano por los montajes....!! sale exactamente lo que buscaba y otros montajes tambien interesantes....


----------



## Carlosmec (Ago 31, 2010)

hola a todos, de nuevo. 

Estoy leyendo sobre O. A. y tengo estas dudas. Que sucede cuando:

1) (Vp-Vn) > Vcc+
2) Vp > Vcc+

Vp: entrada no invertida
Vn: entrada invertida
Vcc+: Alimentacion positiva


De antemano muchas gracias...


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 29, 2011)

yo te entendere que es entrada inversora y no inversora 
como no estoy seguro de que es lo que preguntas por que depende al circuito pero personalmente lo entiendo de la sgte. manera:
la diferencia (resta) entre entrada inv. con la inversora es de mayor magnitud que la tension que se le aplica al operacional  
entrada no inversora mayor que la tension que se le aplica normalmente el operacional 
si es el 741 a la patita 7 o podria ser a la patita 4 (-Vcc)


----------

